# Backup eines Users

## Gladdle

Guten Abend Gentoo- Gemeinde. Ich habe leider wieder mal eine Frage zu Linux, die ich per Google nicht eindeutig lösen kann. Ich habe einen User auf einem Linux gentoo System, nennen wir ihn mal "kleinerBruder". Kann man von diesem User ein komplettes Backup machen (incl. Rechte?)? Dies müsste doch per "tar -cjv /home/kleinerBruder/*" oder so gehen? Oder gibt es eine effizientere Methode, inklusive UID und Pass- Hash aus der /etc/shaddow?

----------

## Gladdle

Ich habe es folgendermaßen gemacht:

```
tar -cjf /home/gladdle/transfer/userbackup/backup-kleinerBruder.tar /home/kleinerBruder

cat /etc/shadow | grep kleinerBruder >> /home/gladdle/transfer/userbackup/backup-kleinerBruder.shadow.txt

cat /etc/passwd | grep kleinerBruder >> /home/gladdle/transfer/userbackup/backup-kleinerBruder.passwd.txt
```

Hat funktioniert, ich habe nun ein Backup das man jederzeit Wiederherstellen kann. User habe ich dann per KUser gelöscht.

----------

## tazinblack

 *Gladdle wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> tar -cjf /home/gladdle/transfer/userbackup/backup-kleinerBruder.tar /home/kleinerBruder
> ```
> ...

 

Kleiner Tipp:

Wenn Du ein tar Archiv mit -j anlegst, also mit bzip2 komprimiert, solltest Du die Datei <Name>.tbz2 oder <Name>.tar.bz2 benennen, damit Du irgendwann in der Zukunft weißt, wie Du es eingepackt hast.

Ansonsten muss Du es dann probieren bis es klappt.

----------

## Christian99

tar x erkennt das doch automatisch, oder geht das auch nur über die dateiendung?

----------

## l3u

Ohne Dateierweiterung sieht man es halt nicht … weil .tar ist an sich „nur“ ein tar-Archiv, das nicht komprimiert ist.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Nein das ist nicht so. Unter Linux gibt es ja nicht wie unter Windows diese Dateiendungen. Wenn man alle Dateien mit den selben Schaltern packt und sich die "richtigen" Schalter gemerkt hatte zum Entpacken ist für eine Einzelperson ja egal wie sie die Dateien benennt. Doch sobald man es mal anders macht weigert sich tar die Dateien ohne die richtigen Schalter zu entpacken.

Ein Zeichen dafür das tar das automatisch macht gibt es aus meiner Erfahrung nicht. Vielleicht wenn man die genaue Bezeichnung weg lässt. Aber ich hab sehr viele Erfahrung gesammelt wo ich gzip und bzip2 als Schalter setzte und das nicht automatisch ging.

Eins noch: Die uuid muss halt übereinstimmen. Wenn du die Dateien an einem anderen Multiuser System hinzufügst musst du gucken das die UUID genau gleich ist wie in dem Backup von dem Rechner. Meistens klappt das aber in dem Fall auch nur weil jede Linuxinstallation bei 1000, und nach dem neuen Aufsetzen überschneiden die sich zufällig. Also da kommst du nicht drum herum die uuid anzupassen.

----------

